# Considering A Aosp Rom..



## TBoltClint (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like cyanogenmod for Thunderbolt save for flash not working and video chat not working. I'm looking for an aosp rom with these aspects working. Can anyone make a recommendation? Thanks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a big fan of TheROM (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3449-rom-aosp-therom-v4-08-28-11/), although I don't think it is in development anymore. It's smooth, stable, and has a very "clean" feel to it.

The only issue I've found so far is that after every reboot, you have to initiate a "voice search" to get the earphones working properly. It's not a huge deal at all, since reboots are rare for me (and probably most people).


----------



## TBoltClint (Sep 15, 2011)

Does flash work in the stock browser? How about vid chat? I don't care if the cams inverted because portrait view gets around it. I just need it working. Tomorrow I'll make a nandroid and flash it to see what I get but it'd be nice to know before going through all the trouble. Thanks for the reco.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

If you don't get the data issues I did, Liquid is pretty much the best AOSP ROM I've found. However, I got horrible data drops with it, so I switched over to OMFGB for the time being.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

If you don't need any languages other than English, then Liquid is easily the best.


----------



## MLPZ999 (Oct 10, 2011)

TBoltClint said:


> I really like cyanogenmod for Thunderbolt save for flash not working and video chat not working. I'm looking for an aosp rom with these aspects working. Can anyone make a recommendation? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


For the flash does sound play but no video? If that's the problem go to /data/data using a file explorer and find your browsers folder(if you use stock browser its com.android.browser, for dolphin its mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser) then once you find it go in click app_plugins and change the permissions of the flash folder so it doesn't have any permissions then you should be good to go


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm running Protekk's CM7 builds. I don't use video chat or the stock browser, but Flash is working for me on the UC8 browser and Ninesky browser.

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Liquid!


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

I think many people started with CM7--it's the most well-known AOSP rom outside of the community, and many custom ones are built from CM7 sources. I'm running the unofficial SHIFTA05P build with my own themes and mods, but it's built from CM7's 2.3.7 source. ProTekk's builds are fairly stable, certainly updated more often than Slayher's build (but not as stable). 
It's mostly what themes you enjoy the most.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Liquid Smooth 3.0 is top notch. Imo's newest kernel with swap enabled is unbelievable.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Liquids IMO, dh shift theory second


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

AciD_LingK said:


> Liquid Smooth 3.0 is top notch. Imo's newest kernel with swap enabled is unbelievable.


This...

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 beta...


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm partial to OMFGB myself, but CM7 is a great ROM too. The launcher on OMFGB is one of the best: tweaked, customized version of the stock GB launcher that's hardware accelerated, so IMHO it gives some of the best performance. The OMFGB nightlies have come a long way with some of the new customization options, like the Honeycomb lockscreen, pulldown music controls, etc.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree. Liquid is bar none. I had same issue with flash on cm7. I'm running gingersense 1.4. There are newer versions but I think they all have camera issues.( there are fixes though ). Gs 1.4 is by far the best rom I've ran. Can't say enough good things about liuquid. Very under rated.


----------



## darthkitty (Oct 29, 2011)

AciD_LingK said:


> Liquid Smooth 3.0 is top notch. Imo's newest kernel with swap enabled is unbelievable.


Also loving liquid 3.0


----------



## drparty (Jul 27, 2011)

MLPZ999 said:


> For the flash does sound play but no video? If that's the problem go to /data/data using a file explorer and find your browsers folder(if you use stock browser its com.android.browser, for dolphin its mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser) then once you find it go in click app_plugins and change the permissions of the flash folder so it doesn't have any permissions then you should be good to go


Wow thanks so much! I've been dealing with this issue for so long! I usually just open the video in the YouTube app and its fine but this is much better.
Thank you!


----------



## MLPZ999 (Oct 10, 2011)

drparty said:


> Wow thanks so much! I've been dealing with this issue for so long! I usually just open the video in the YouTube app and its fine but this is much better.
> Thank you!


No problem had the same problem a few weeks ago and someone told me how to fix it just passing it on. And +1 to liquid 3.0 works great.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Liquid is probably the best


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Liquid worked amazing for me. Then one day I tried some theme, and every app force closed for some reason. That made me switch. Didn't have a nandroid of it. Haha noob move I know. But it was amazing before that.

Edit all this talk got me to flash liquid smooth 3.0 on boot manager again. Lol.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Liquid or CM.

Can't tell a difference in speed or smoothness between the 2. Both have working flash, and I don't video chat so I can't comment on that.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> Liquid or CM.
> 
> Can't tell a difference in speed or smoothness between the 2. Both have working flash, and I don't video chat so I can't comment on that.
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone


Liquid has a lot more visual customization. Plus his new builds are as close as you can get to ics without actually being ics.

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running that ice cream sandwich themed out Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 beta!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

revosfts said:


> Liquid has a lot more visual customization. Plus his new builds are as close as you can get to ics without actually being ics.
> 
> My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running that ice cream sandwich themed out Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 beta!


I found a really nice ics theme for cm7 on Droid life. But I ill def check out the newer liquids roms. Matter of fact my throat is getting very parsed as we speak. Think I mite just go get a drink tonite. "Bar tender, liquids newest please"


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Have to say I'm really liking liquid as well. I like 3.0 so much the way I've got it set up, I'm really not even itching to jump to 3.1.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

3.1 liquid smooth is sick nnasty


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I have now officially been on liquid aosp longer than any other rom.

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 rc3...


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Liquid

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

liquid is the only way to go...most stable so far and runs nice and good like


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Personally I've had the best luck with omgb (not omfgb). I suppose that is simply due to the nature of omgb though. It is about as stripped down and bare bones as possible. Very little in the way of customizations but very stable and snappy. Cm7 has always seemed to bog down on any device I've run it on. Dont get me wrong, its very stable and always just works but the whole experience always leaves something to be desired in my mind. I haven't run any of liquids aosp roms in quite some time but from the sounds of it I better give 3.1 a shot...


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Personally I've had the best luck with omgb (not omfgb). I suppose that is simply due to the nature of omgb though. It is about as stripped down and bare bones as possible. Very little in the way of customizations but very stable and snappy. Cm7 has always seemed to bog down on any device I've run it on. Dont get me wrong, its very stable and always just works but the whole experience always leaves something to be desired in my mind. I haven't run any of liquids aosp roms in quite some time but from the sounds of it I better give 3.1 a shot...


Please please do. It's amazing. End of story. I thought 3.0 was good. 3.1 blew my mind


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ I'm giving liquid 3.1 a run right now. I must say it is quite impressive. Not sure if its enough to pull me away from skyraider at this point but I'll give it a couple days to settle and go from there. Honestly, I use adw.ex on top of skyraider with an ics icon pack and visually it looks nearly identical to liquids. I really just prefer some of the sense apps (messaging, dialer, calendar to name a few) to their vanilla counterparts and for me, that's enough to stay on sense. I really wish someone would get back into making de-sensed sense roms that keep all of HTC's apps but dump the bloat and the rosie launcher.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm also using liquids 3.1 and am pleased with it and I've come over from CM7. Its smooth and very fast, I'm using IMO's newest kernel and the ICS launcher from the market. Battery life is descent about what I'm use to with aosp roms so I can't complain and I use my phone heavy.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Chingy and nocoast just released a desensed version of gingeritis 3d. It's a script you run over g3d but it works great. I am in love with it. Runs so fast


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Chingy and nocoast just released a desensed version of gingeritis 3d. It's a script you run over g3d but it works great. I am in love with it. Runs so fast


That's still not aosp. Its just desensed as much as possible but not totally removed.


----------



## androidns (Sep 22, 2011)

Just installed liquid 3.1. Love it. Very speedy. Using imo 5.0.3 kernel. Only thing is I'm losing 1 percent battery every 2 minutes...


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

ibolt is very nice also.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Liquid . period.


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

Was a huge believer in slayher's CM7 for forever. Switched to Liquid 3.1 last week, and I may never go back. Fast, stable, beautiful. Can't believe the quality.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Cblox said:


> Was a huge believer in slayher's CM7 for forever. Switched to Liquid 3.1 last week, and I may never go back. Fast, stable, beautiful. Can't believe the quality.


I know right?

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 rc3...


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

androidns said:


> Just installed liquid 3.1. Love it. Very speedy. Using imo 5.0.3 kernel. Only thing is I'm losing 1 percent battery every 2 minutes...


 Calibrate battery and do a couple full charge/discharge cycles..battery will be a lot better after that

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

jr313 said:


> That's still not aosp. Its just desensed as much as possible but not totally removed.


I know that its obviously not aosp. But its just as smooth in my opinion. It's another option that barely has any UI on it


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Liquid . period.


+1

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt


----------



## androidns (Sep 22, 2011)

BigMace23 said:


> Calibrate battery and do a couple full charge/discharge cycles..battery will be a lot better after that
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


I'm hoping it will work. Three full charges, battery still not so hot. Might try to reinstall and wipe if that doesn't help... could reinstalling all of my old apps and data with mybackup root have messed things up? About 1 percent battery drop every minute or two when I'm using the phone. Same settings as protekk cm7 build. Freaking love the customizability of liquid.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

androidns said:


> I'm hoping it will work. Three full charges, battery still not so hot. Might try to reinstall and wipe if that doesn't help... could reinstalling all of my old apps and data with mybackup root have messed things up? About 1 percent battery drop every minute or two when I'm using the phone. Same settings as protekk cm7 build. Freaking love the customizability of liquid.


This has been covered before by very knowledgeable people in the community. Calibrating the battery DOES NOT improve battery life, only improves the accuracy of battery reporting. Furthermore, doing charge/discharge cycles has nothing to do with improving the battery life. At all. If you're getting bad battery life on any ROM (note, battery life, not battery life reporting), then it's an issue with performance, not the battery calibration. You can try switching kernels, or undervolting (or if you're really desperate, underclocking, but don't expect any major returns on this without major performance hits) or simply using a different governor.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## dragonsanus (Aug 17, 2011)

MLPZ999 said:


> For the flash does sound play but no video? If that's the problem go to /data/data using a file explorer and find your browsers folder(if you use stock browser its com.android.browser, for dolphin its mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser) then once you find it go in click app_plugins and change the permissions of the flash folder so it doesn't have any permissions then you should be good to go


I'm using astro file manager and I cannot locate the data/data folder. How can I find it? I've searched with no luck. Thanks in advance.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I heard there is a fix for nfl mobile in aosp now? Is that true? If so why isn't it "built in" to the rom?


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I heard there is a fix for nfl mobile in aosp now? Is that true? If so why isn't it "built in" to the rom?


I have not heard this.


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

I recommended flashing IMO 5.0.3 kernel and running speedtweak.sh script and see if your phone is capable of stability in extreme mode. Also run zram create or zram enable ...forgot the exact command. It enables swap.

And I agree wholeheartedly liquid is the way to go.


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I heard there is a fix for nfl mobile in aosp now? Is that true? If so why isn't it "built in" to the rom?





avlfive said:


> I have not heard this.


 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1985-fix-nfl-mobile-app-on-cm7/

Doesn't seem like it can be built-in. Maybe that will work for you.


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

Cblox said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1985-fix-nfl-mobile-app-on-cm7/
> 
> Doesn't seem like it can be built-in. Maybe that will work for you.


There isn't a fix in that thread. I think whoever was working on it quit.


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

avlfive said:


> There isn't a fix in that thread. I think whoever was working on it quit.


The first post isn't a fix?


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

Cblox said:


> The first post isn't a fix?


Did it work for you? Didn't for me and I saw a bunch of other people saying it didn't work. What exactly did you do to get it working?


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

avlfive said:


> Did it work for you? Didn't for me and I saw a bunch of other people saying it didn't work. What exactly did you do to get it working?


Nah, I just saw it and thought I'd link to it.


----------



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been a sense using since I got my TB. I have never really messed with AOSP roms because they always seem to be very buggy. I've heard 4G issues, Navigation issues, NFL mobile not working, etc.

Currently I am using BAMFs SoaB 1.03 and everything works "out of the box".

Is there a aosp rom available that work "out of the box"?

Thanks!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dont mean to sound rude but u should really look thru the forums before posting a new thread. there is already a thread dedicated to this. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8304-aosp-rom-recommendation-please/


----------



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

no offense taken. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

No NFL mobile and my Verizon. Switching datq can be slow too between 3 and 4g. other than that they're nearly bugless.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Merged threads together, same topic - same thread now!


----------



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

dickenam said:


> Merged threads together, same topic - same thread now!


Thanks!


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

kc0r8y said:


> Thanks!


Np!


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Go try miui I think its awesome and the progress the dev is making is awesome.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

dragonsanus said:


> I'm using astro file manager and I cannot locate the data/data folder. How can I find it? I've searched with no luck. Thanks in advance.


If you haven't figured it out yet let me know (pm me or something) but ill guide you through step by step as I had the same problem. You're problly better of using root explorer though. Its MUCH easier.


----------

